

HOWTO setup Atheros AR5007EG wireless on Feisty Fawn (with ndiswrapper) - gongfudoi
http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-atheros-ar5007eg-wireless-on-feisty-fawn-with-ndiswrapper.html

======
leoc
If there are more than three digits in the serial number then it's probably
too specific a matter for news.yc. :)

